# Choosing sex in a multiple dog home



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I hear quite a bit that having male/female is often times better then male/male, female/female but what do you do when you have multiple dogs?

We have three dogs, two males and one female and we are getting a GSD puppy in the fall(well fingers crossed, on waiting list). We have a male golden retriever mix, a male Pomeranian and a female chihuahua mix(both of the small dogs weigh between 12 and 17 pounds, they're not fat just much much larger than breed standard).

Now both of the small dogs get along with other dogs but they don't care about them at all. All three dogs occasionally play together but other than that they completely ignore each other. 

The female Chi is very submissive though she will hold her ground if the situation calls for it, the Pom is... well a Pom and thinks he's the boss of everyone except for me and the retriever is... hmm well he's very submissive at the dog park, i.e. he rolls on his back after he enters the gate to go in and lets all the dogs sniff him but he can be pushy at playing with our dogs at home.

So any suggestions or advise or people with some experience with something similiar?

Thank you!:wub:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have three dogs...two females and one male. I would have preferred two males and one female but sometimes things just don't work that way. Anytime there are two females there can be issues, but the same goes vice versa...but most (and me too) believe its alot worse with two females. If I get a fourth dog it will be a male...I'm not going to push it


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Large male, small male, and small female...I'd personally probably lean towards a female GSD. BUT I would discuss it with the breeder and have them help pick a pup (if they're not already doing it for you) that would match the pack mentality that already exists.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shade said:


> Large male, small male, and small female...I'd personally probably lean towards a female GSD. BUT I would discuss it with the breeder and have them help pick a pup (if they're not already doing it for you) that would match the pack mentality that already exists.


Out of curiosity...why would you choose a female GSD? What is the difference between the males and females when it comes to GSD's?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Out of curiosity...why would you choose a female GSD? What is the difference between the males and females when it comes to GSD's?


Two big and two little dogs, I'd see it easier if both sizes were opposite sex. My personal experience with packs of different sizes is that the different sizes will mostly split off (big with big and small with small). The OP already mentioned that the two little don't have much interest in the bigger one so chances are the two large dogs will bond and play, hence it may be easier if the new puppy is female. Also the male retriever mix sounds submissive (not a bad thing!) so another male if the new one is more dominant may possibly be uncomfortable. As I stated it's more choosing the dog itself based on suitability in temperament and health rather then just sex 

Just my opinion based on my experience, it has nothing to do with any discrimination on male vs female


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Shade said:


> Two big and two little dogs, I'd see it easier if both sizes were opposite sex. My personal experience with packs of different sizes is that the different sizes will mostly split off (big with big and small with small). The OP already mentioned that the two little don't have much interest in the bigger one so chances are the two large dogs will bond and play, hence it may be easier if the new puppy is female. Also the male retriever mix sounds submissive (not a bad thing!) so another male if the new one is more dominant may possibly be uncomfortable. As I stated it's more choosing the dog itself based on suitability in temperament and health rather then just sex
> 
> Just my opinion based on my experience, it has nothing to do with any discrimination on male vs female


That makes a lot of sense... Before we had the retriever we had a female GSD mix and a male Aussie(sadly they have both since passed away) along with the same two small ones and never had a single problem though none of them were interested in each other, just us people.

And now that I think about, most of the dogs I've seen my golden play with at the park have been female... So something to think about and talk with the breeder about.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had multiple dogs, at one point had 3 males, 1 female (all gsd's, one unneutered for a time),,I've had two females (gsd & aussie) and 2 males (gsds)

Right now I have two females (gsd & aussie) and one male (aussie).

If I were getting another it would be a male only because I want a male

Instead of 'gender', I think you have to look more at what will fit in with the temperaments of your existing 'pack',,which I try to do. I don't want a couple of pushy females or males for sure. There can only be so much "pushiness" in a pack or you have problems.

This is where a good breeder can help you select which one will be a good fit for you and your dogs.

I do however, think, to many females can really cause problems. I think multiple males are easier to deal with than multiple females, but again depends on the temperaments.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's true, I definitely agree that temperament is the most important thing... I'm just not sure what sort of temperament would work better for us well besides the obvious good, stable temperament that everyone would want.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Your breeder is going to be so HUGE in helping you pick this dog, and then you will just have to train and work with the pup, and then hope that at 2-3 years old, whatever you pick, was the right dog and has the right training to be able to continue to be part of the group, or you crate and rotate! I am not saying this to be Debbie Downer, just that's what I have seen - I have multiple dogs that were added to the pack by the choice of the pack, when I was fostering - I could see who fit and who didn't. 

I would be looking for a dog that had high pack drive and was very eager to please a person. That was not the roughest, toughest player. I would not want a food or toy guardy pup - you can usually see the grabby ones, and the others who are like eh...In a pack, I like to have dogs that are happy to be mid-range in the group - that don't feel like they need to be on top, and would rather take one that is on the lower end than the upper end. One dog on the upper end is fun and fine. One dog that is naturally like that in a pack is nice. One dog like that who is striving (alpha wannabe) in a pack can be annoying and hard to manage. 

So I guess what I am saying is I'd be looking for a nice middle of the road, sweet, biddable little one who is happy to be in a group and doesn't show an agenda at this age.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

We have two neutered male Samoyeds that get along great. Neither are dominate, the younger just seemed to understand the older was the elder. 

We didn't want to risk upsetting that balance with another male so we got a female GSD. Knowing that the GSD breed is more dominate than the Samoyeds we just figured the pup would be whether it was male or female. 

The pup is the princess for now, but being female and of the more dominate breed we figure she will be queen and the boys will let her reign


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Until January I had two males and four females with no problems-unfortunately the time came to put my old guy down-in March I adopted a shelter pup (only mixed breed)-so now it's five females and one lonely male-still no issues and they are all out at the same time but under general supervision.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Your breeder is going to be so HUGE in helping you pick this dog, and then you will just have to train and work with the pup, and then hope that at 2-3 years old, whatever you pick, was the right dog and has the right training to be able to continue to be part of the group, or you crate and rotate! I am not saying this to be Debbie Downer, just that's what I have seen - I have multiple dogs that were added to the pack by the choice of the pack, when I was fostering - I could see who fit and who didn't.
> 
> I would be looking for a dog that had high pack drive and was very eager to please a person. That was not the roughest, toughest player. I would not want a food or toy guardy pup - you can usually see the grabby ones, and the others who are like eh...In a pack, I like to have dogs that are happy to be mid-range in the group - that don't feel like they need to be on top, and would rather take one that is on the lower end than the upper end. One dog on the upper end is fun and fine. One dog that is naturally like that in a pack is nice. One dog like that who is striving (alpha wannabe) in a pack can be annoying and hard to manage.
> 
> So I guess what I am saying is I'd be looking for a nice middle of the road, sweet, biddable little one who is happy to be in a group and doesn't show an agenda at this age.


Thank you! That is a perfect explanation and about what I was thinking too... A laid back pup that doesn't care if it's not top ranking in the pack and uhg my retriever is already a toy guardy type, don't need another one of those, NO thanks! :crazy:

I will describe that to the breeder although she'll probably already have a good idea and I won't care about sex... already don't care about the colors or markings though I have to say those bi-colors are growing on me! I just want a healthy, well adjusted pup. :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

*Update*

I went to the breeders today and met her dogs, they are all very beautiful and SO friendly even the heavily pregnant females. 

And after having a long talk and discusing our dogs at home we decided that a female would probably work best especially given the size of her males(wow huge!) and my bossy male Pom. Though I will still give males a chance, I will have a higher preference for a female.

It's going to be so hard waiting till they're born to find out if there's one available for me or not...


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

A female would be better for your large male dog.. you might have to be careful with the pom if he is that bossy once the pup matures though... 

i would pick an older dog instead of a pup but that is just me, an older dog is already set in their ways, what you see is what you get temperment wise, whereas a young pup could mature different (sometimes it happens). 

hopefully your breeder will have the right pup for you- good luck and congratulations


----------

